# Potato Chip Replacement Needed



## Entertain4Fun (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi everybody,

I am searching for the nighttime snack (potato chips, popcorn) replacement for my fiance.  I like raw veggies for a snack but he is not into that!  Any ideas???


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 14, 2005)

How about yogurt, a small serving of nuts, some low-fat slices of cheese or lean meats, a cup of dry cereal, fruit?  My favorite standby is a sliced Granny Smith apple with some low-fat natural peanut butter.


----------



## htc (Feb 14, 2005)

small serving of nuts or turkey jerky, soy chips, whole grain crackers (I like the new thin triscuits). I like the Geni-soy brand or the trader joes brand. I just picked up a big bag from costco and will let you know how I like that one.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 15, 2005)

Banana. Has sugar and starch/carbohydrate compex. Quite satisfying.

Grapes. Have complex sugar, small, convenient, good to excellent taste, refreshing, particularly in hot weather.

Walnuts. Satisfying, tasty, low cholesterol. DO NOT SUBSTITUTE OTHERS except hazlenuts. Avoid peanuts, brazils, cashews, which are all HIGH in cholesterol.


----------



## luvs (Feb 16, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Walnuts. Satisfying, tasty, low cholesterol. DO NOT SUBSTITUTE OTHERS except hazlenuts. Avoid peanuts, brazils, cashews, which are all HIGH in cholesterol.



darkstream, this is completely inaccurate. nuts have absolutely no cholesterol. none.
as a matter of fact, the only possible sources of cholesterol are from animal products, i.e. meats, eggs, cheese, seafood, milk, butter...
this is the 2nd time in a few weeks that you have given completely innacurate info on nutritional aspects of certain foods, and people who don't know better might be steering away from foods like the shrimp noodles that you said overweight people should avoid, or even shrimp in general. shrimp is very low in fat and calories and that statement was completely unfounded... 3.5 oz. of shrimp contains only 80 calories and 1 gram of fat. and nuts are actually very good for you. they're high in fiber and good fats.
http://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/fats.html


----------



## luvs (Feb 16, 2005)

and as for the subject at hand:  
how about trying a few of these things on your fiance? 
-instead of his usual popcorn, air-popped sprayed with Pam and sprinkled with cajun seasoning, or garlic powder, salt and pepper
-low-fat cheeses and whole-grain crackers
-hard pretzels and mustard with low-fat cheese slices (we like this on Sundays with leftover cold roast beef.)
-smoothies
-tuna salad or chicken salad made with low-fat mayo, with baby carrots and whole grain crackers to scoop it up with. maybe that'll get those raw veggies into him  
-dried cheeries and/or cranberries mixed with wheat chex, pretzel sticks, almonds, dried apricots, etc.
-baked chips with a homemade fat-free sour cream-based dip. try blending in a little low fat cream cheese or skim buttermilk for richness. good with onion powder, scallions, garlic powder, pepper, salt....
-baked tortilla chips and salsa


----------



## amber (Feb 16, 2005)

try baked chips as luvs mentioned.  Slice them real thin if making your own, and then maybe spray with a bit of cooking oil like Pam, maybe some seasonings that he likes.  Luvs had a lot of good ideas.  If he likes onions rings, you should try the recipe on here that someone put on (sorry I cant remember the persons name), but I tried them and they are awesome.  Just dip your rings in egg whites, then in seasoned bread crumbs, place on baking sheet and spray with Pam or canolla spray.  

Maybe try making some granola mix.  Add whatever he likes to the mix that is healthy, oats, dried fruits, and maybe some honey as a binder.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 18, 2005)

Amber,

As regards shellfish, I accept that they are low in fat. But it is my understanding that they are nevertheless high in cholesterol. If you have noodles made out of them, it must necessarilly follow ipso facto that they are full of concetrated cholesterol since most likely they will be made from a dried shellfish product.

If you have data to show that this instruction I have been given is in fact wrong, I will put them back on my menu, once my nutritionist has signed off to it.

As regards the other nuts, I expect you are correct that they do not actually contain cholesterol. Rather, because of the high vegetable fat content in them, they have the effect of increasing blood cholesterol as is made clear in the interesting  article to which you referred me:

"The biggest influence on blood cholesterol level is the mix of fats in the diet.


Saturated Fats

Saturated fats are mainly animal fats. They are found in meat, seafood, whole-milk dairy products (cheese, milk, and ice cream), poultry skin, and egg yolks. Some plant foods are also high in saturated fats, including coconut and coconut oil, palm oil, and palm kernel oil. Saturated fats raise total blood cholesterol levels more than dietary cholesterol because they tend to boost both good HDL and bad LDL cholesterol. The net effect is negative, meaning it's important to limit saturated fats."

No doubt this is where my admonition on certain nuts comes from.

The advice is also strictly relevant to the diet. A person simply loosing weight need not be too concerned about the nature of the fat they are consuming. A person on a disease control diet has to be much more circumspect.

I presume the Harvard School of Public Health is associated with Harvard University, and that therefore this article may be regarded as a professional piece of work.

Regards,


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 19, 2005)

Sorry.

Above post should have been addressed to:

luvs_food.


----------



## Alix (Feb 20, 2005)

Kids, play nice and keep it polite. I haven't shut this down yet, but I will if it degenerates again.


----------



## luvs (Feb 21, 2005)

*oops*

type-o


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 21, 2005)

Let's all remember that there are various claims by numerous organizations that give info about food content and the effect on the body and blood chemistry.  When I have a question about nutritional content, I go to a qualified source, such as a nutritionist, and am suspect even then as I have been told one thing by my nutritionist, and yet another by my doctor.  

New info is learned almost daily about the consequenses of both good and bad nutrtion.  It is generally believed (as far as my research has taken me) that nut oils, avacado oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, and most seed oils are much healthier than vegetable oils (definately if they have been hydrogenated), and animal fats.

Also, the body manufactures chlesterol and new study has shown that genetic disposition is far more important than dietary fat where blood chemistry is concerned.  But dietary fat does play a role.  Also, there is some controversy concerning the safety of Canola Oil.

There are no easy, and pat answers.  You need to do the research and make your own decisions.  And remember, company claims are unreliable.  The reason the claims are made is not to inform you about the health aspects of a product, but to sell the product.  I remember a bread company once saying on the lable that the bread had something like 400% of the fiber required.  It turned out that the public got wind of the fact that this particular brand was adding sawdust to their bread dough.  It got pulled from the shelves.

Though I have studied much on nutrition, I am by no means a nutritionist and would advise everyone on this site that we are all cooks, and mostly ameture ones at that, even if veryu good ameture cooks.  We can't play doctor.  If it's a guess, then where health is concerned, we shouldn't be ginving it.  If we have true knowledge about some aspect of nutrition, and can back it up with respected resources, then by all means, share it.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 21, 2005)

You are so right Goodweed. That is why I prefer the opinion of my nutritionist, who has made a special study of this area and practises professionaly as such, over the opinion of my general medical practitioner, who I have known to give conflicting advice.

You have to go with one or the other, and I choose the nutritionist at present.


----------

